# Yongnuo YN622C question



## painya (Jun 28, 2015)

Hello all, I am using a 6d and I am wondering what the max sync speed that can be attained is. I have some aputure triggers and I can only get a 1/80 speed. Do people have different experiences with these Yongnuo's? Or any budget conscious recommendations?


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi painya. 
I'm not sure if you have a typo, if you meant 1/180th then the answer is on page 173 third item. If you did mean 1/80th then I'm sorry I can't help. 

Cheers, Graham. 



painya said:


> Hello all, I am using a 6d and I am wondering what the max sync speed that can be attained is. I have some aputure triggers and I can only get a 1/80 speed. Do people have different experiences with these Yongnuo's? Or any budget conscious recommendations?


----------



## donn (Jul 3, 2015)

painya said:


> Hello all, I am using a 6d and I am wondering what the max sync speed that can be attained is. I have some aputure triggers and I can only get a 1/80 speed. Do people have different experiences with these Yongnuo's? Or any budget conscious recommendations?



I use yn622 and it functions very well. Yn622 can do HSS and it all depends on your flash. With regular flash, you could sync it up to 1/180. With HSS flash, you could sync it with your 6D up to 1/4000.


----------



## pwp (Jul 12, 2015)

The option to go faster is always preferable, but there is little practical difference between 1/180 and 1/200. 
To go faster than 1/180, HSS is an available option if your project can handle the accompanying power drop.

-pw


----------

